# Bob sikes spanish 8/6/10 Good day



## redfisch (Feb 4, 2009)

Went out to bob sikes with a buddy of my moms about 1pm or so imediatly started to catch spanish on elys letting it drift under the bridge awesome action pulling them from under on light tackle landed 13 of mine 2 nice size +18in my moms buddy had his bottom rigged so he got lucky with the 2 he caught trying to teach him how to rig for spanish but he don't listen lol so total was 13spanish for me threw one back as i had my limit.. 2 spanish for pops 1 sting ray and about 4 catfish headed back about 6:30 with a bad sun burn on my shoulders


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Next time you go if you want to keep a few more the limit is 15 per person. The min length is 12" (fork length).


----------



## Geoffrey (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah i've gone out to bob sike's the past few weeks and always leave with a good number of Spanish


----------



## redfisch (Feb 4, 2009)

FishAddict said:


> Next time you go if you want to keep a few more the limit is 15 per person. The min length is 12" (fork length).


 Oh okay I thought it was 12 i must have gotten the length mixed up with the limit but they were fun to catch i don't mind releasing them I just like fishing


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

redfisch said:


> Oh okay I thought it was 12 i must have gotten the length mixed up with the limit but they were fun to catch i don't mind releasing them I just like fishing


 
Good attitude!! :thumbup: :notworthy:


----------



## Geoffrey (Aug 7, 2010)

Some kid caught a 23 inch spanish there


----------



## redfisch (Feb 4, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Some kid caught a 23 inch spanish there


 Yea the bigger 2 I caught were 19 and 22 1/4 inches i was a lil further than the 2nd trash can


----------

